# Bamboo flooring and underfloor heating



## Brigid (20 Apr 2012)

Hi all,

I wonder if anyone can tell me about bamboo flooring?  I have come across it at a very good price - presumably a clearance price of €9.99 a sq yd. it is a general hardware store that is selling it rather than a wood specialist store.  They don't seem to know an awful lot about it and I need to know if all bamboo flooring is suitable for underfloor heating or if it just the more expensive brands (which of course this could be...)  Is there anything that I should look out for with Bamboo flooring?  I'd be really grateful if anyone has any ideas - buying a substantial amount of it at this price will give us a bit of wriggle room for other things but I don't want to be penny wise and pound foolish.

Many thanks,

Brigid.


----------



## newirishman (20 Apr 2012)

I've got a Bamboo floor in the living room, about 35 sqm. ([broken link removed], the darker, carbonised version - albeit I paid much less than it is now!)
It is very hard, and ages very well (have it about 5 years now). I really do like the "grain" or pattern of the floor boards. 
The boards are however very hard, so it requires a bit more effort than usual to cut them. 
Thickness is 15mm so can be easily sanded down if it is necessary in years ahead. 
As it is laminated wood, it doesn't expand as much which is good as you want to put it over underfloor heating. However, given the thickness and density, it proably does insulate very well indeed which might make it less ideal for underfloor heating.
All in all, great floor.


----------



## Brigid (22 Apr 2012)

Thank you very much for this - that is a very good point about it being a good insulator and therefore not good for underfloor heating.  We will probably just get it for the upstairs bedrooms.  thanks again.  B.


----------



## Bob Builder (22 Apr 2012)

Brigid,

Is there any chance you could PM the location of the store with the bamboo flooring?

Need some to do one room and would appreciate the help

Regards

Bob


----------

